# 70's John Deere bike parts, don't beat me up! lol



## 56 Vette (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking for a kickstand, mattress style seat and a white with green and yellow stripe rear fender. Picked up these 3 bikes for my girlfriends parents, they are into anything John Deere, and have around 15 of the 140 garden tractors and a room in their house dedicated to all things Deere. They stored my car this winter and won't take a dime, so since he mentioned the bikes Deere


 had, I started looking. Found these cheap and I'll make them functional but won't be riders, just blowing off the rust and polishing the paint for display bikes. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks Joe.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 19, 2015)

Pics of kickstand and seat.


----------



## Crazy uncle Rick (May 13, 2018)

56 Vette said:


> Looking for a kickstand, mattress style seat and a white with green and yellow stripe rear fender. Picked up these 3 bikes for my girlfriends parents, they are into anything John Deere, and have around 15 of the 140 garden tractors and a room in their house dedicated to all things Deere. They stored my car this winter and won't take a dime, so since he mentioned the bikes DeereView attachment 203207 had, I started looking. Found these cheap and I'll make them functional but won't be riders, just blowing off the rust and polishing the paint for display bikes. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks Joe.



I came across 2 Blue John Deere men's bikes 3 speed complete in good condition they only made 700 of them


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

That looks like the same kickstand that was on my 1962 Kent double bar cantilever lightweight.


----------

